# Mt Pleasant Pier Sheepshead



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Anybody catching any sheepsheads?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

THIS time of the year?
doubt it................

they are usually at near shore wrecks and reefs


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

check out charlestonfishing dot com. This forum is more Myrtle Beach oriented

ps guess your not catching any at Folly pier ??


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah man. The first two websites I visit every morning are Charleston Fishing.com and PierandSurf.com.I was asking about the Mt. Pleasant Pier because the Post and Courier seems to have photos of sheepies caught on that pier in the sports section every couple of weeks.


----------

